# choose the program you want to use to open this file.



## Tete (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, would you please help me fix this problem as I've tried and followed the advice from Microsoft and seemed not to work, everytime when I open a file or any program with exe it keeps saying "choose the program you want to use to open this file.".

the link of microsoft is http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=837334

please give me some step by step advice....


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Tete,

Try the EXE File Association Fix here ........ http://www.dougknox.com/xp/file_assoc.htm


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear Tete,
Warm welcome to TSG! I am providing a step-by-step procedure as to how to get rid of the message!

1) First go to run then type " regedit" that is registry

2) Then find " ctrl+f"

3) In this box write "mountpoints2" and delete it ......

4) Then again press "ctrl+f" again find mountpoints2 until all these files are deleted

5) Then you will see your prob. is solved!:up:

This procedure is provided, courtesy : http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-11833-unable-to-open-d-by-double-clicking#p19970


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Another method has been provided. Try it if the above one did not help!

" First check hidden files edit auto run file *check path delete path delete path folder andAuto run file!* 
Then right click on drive >Properties > Tools > Check now > Check both disk options >Start

After complete this your problem should be solved.

If you are unable to see hidden files then try this 
Go to Start --> Run, then type Regedit 
Navigate to the registry folder HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\ 
CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidden\SHO WALL 
Find a key called CheckedValue. 
Double Click CheckedValue key and modify it to 1. This is to show all the hidden files. :up:


----------

